# Meeresangeln Langeoog/Ostfriesische Inseln?



## luisdj (1. August 2012)

Moin Moin,
kann mir hier vielleicht jemand Tips für das Meeresangeln auf Langeoog (oder allgemein auf den Ostfriesischen Inseln)  geben? Ich fahre mitte August für 10 Tage zum Urlauben dort hin.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, was ich an Ausrüstung fürs Brandungsangeln  brauche, ob bzw. wo es sich überhaupt lohnt und welche Fische man fangen  kann und vor allem wo und wie? 
Was mich auch interessiert, wie sind die Fangmöglichkeiten im Hafen und  welche Ausrüstung reicht dort? Evtl. Spinnfischen oder Ansitzen am Abend  (ab 8 wenn die Kinder im Bett sind). Reicht dort noch normal kräftige  Binnengewässer Ausrüstung?

Ach so, Infos zum Vereinssee benötige ich nicht.


----------



## derporto (4. August 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln Langeoog/Ostfriesische Inseln?*

Hi,

wie auf allen ostfriesischen Inseln ist das Fischen auch auf Langeoog nur auf der Seeseite aussichtsreich. Im Bereich zwischen Festland und Inseln ist das flache Watt, hier wirst du nicht erfolgreich sein. Fangen kannst du auf allen Nordseeinseln zwischen den Buhnen recht gut. Hauptzielfisch ist Butt, der hier an recht schwerem Brandungsgeschirr in guten Stückzahlen und vor allem Größen gefangen werden kann. Bewährt haben sich Montagen ohne viel "Schnickschnack" wie Perlen und Spinnerblättern. Beifang ist Aal, den du aber auch gut in den Inselhäfen fangen kannst, sollte das Angeln erlaubt sein. Allgemein gilt auflaufendes Wasser bis etwa 2 Std. nach Hochwasser als die aussichtsreichste Zeit, insbesondere wenn diese Zeit in die Abendstunden fällt. Ich für meinen Teil habe auch schon mit relativ leichtem Gerät (schwere Grundrute + 100 gr. blei) befangen. Bewährt hat sich auch das Hinauswaten mit der Rute um noch einige Meter an Wurfweite herauszuholen. 

Mit der Spinnrute kannst du auf Wolfsbarsch fischen, der gelegentlich vorkommt, aber hier ist nach wie vor Geduld gefragt. Finden kannst du sie relativ nah an den Buhnen, an denen sie Kleinfisch jagen. An den Inselspitzen kannst du im Hochsommer auch Makrelen vom Ufer aus auf Mefoblinker fangen. Dazu solltest du aber am besten einen ortsansässigen Gerätehändler oder Angler fragen. Die Zeiten in denen der Fang von Makrelen dort möglich ist, ist beschränkt.

Viel Spaß und berichte mal wenn du wieder da bist.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## luisdj (6. August 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln Langeoog/Ostfriesische Inseln?*

Moin derporto,
vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann scheint sich das wohl zu lohnen eine Angel mitzunehmen, jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Frau davon überzeugen. Bericht wird dann auf jedenfall folgen...


----------



## luisdj (31. August 2012)

*AW: Meeresangeln Langeoog/Ostfriesische Inseln?*

So, jetz mal der Bericht. Bin ja schon wieder eine Woche zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Wir hatten wirklich bestes Sommer- und Badewetter. Zweimal bin ich dann zum Brandungsangeln gekommen, jeweils ca. 2 Stunden. Das größte Problem war aber die fehlende Brandung, also mehr so Baggerseegefühl. Es hat dann auch leider kein Fisch gebissen. Die Insulaner haben auch nichts gefangen und meinten, dass es an der fehlenden Brandung liegt, dann wird es immer schwer. Ich habe aber viele Tips und Informationen erhalten. Wer also fragen zu Langeoog hat, kann mich gerne mal anschreiben. Nächsten Urlaub werde ich es dann wieder probieren...


----------



## kroni713 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln Langeoog/Ostfriesische Inseln?*

Moin luisdj,
ich habe die letzten zwei Jahre im Kurzurlaub versucht einen Wolfsbarsch mit der Spinnrute zu überlisten... leider ohne Erfolg!
Ich bin jetzt Anfang Mai wieder auf Langeoog und hoffte das sich dann schon Wölfe vor Langeoog rumtreiben - kannst Du mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben bzw. "weitergeben" ;-)
Ich habe es mal im Pril, im östlichen Standabschnitt und auch auf der kleinen Buhne süd/westlich des Hafens probiert - meist nur ca. eine Stunde. Als Köder habe ich Snaps oder Spöket verwendet. Letzte Jahr wurde lt. einem Bericht in der Langeoog News "Wenn der Vater mit dem Sohn" ordentliche Wölfe gefangen - wohl aber mit der Brandungsrute.
Würde mich freuen von Dir zu hören!
Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße
Philip


----------



## luisdj (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meeresangeln Langeoog/Ostfriesische Inseln?*

Moin kroni713,
hab erst jetzt gelesen, dass Du hier was geschrieben hast, tut mir Leid. 
Sag Bescheid wenn Du nochmal hinfährst, am Besten per PN.


----------

